# Regular Season Game #8: Spurs V.S. Rockets



## Yao Mania

*Houston*







*(5-2)*





































*San Antonio*







*(5-1)*






































With a win here, we can claim top spot in the Southwest division for the first time since.... hell I can't even remember!!!

Tony Parker is quietly having a career year so far, so it is vital that we try to contain him (which is nearly impossible). I hope Gumby will consider giving Spanoulis some time in this game as I think he would be a good match up against Parker.

With Hayes out, we're gonna have a lot of trouble on the boards against Oberto and Duncan. Juwan, Battier and T-Mac absolutely must help out on the boards or it'll be a long night for Yao having to battle for boards and risk getting into foul trouble and fatigued.

Finally, lets pray that Bruce Bowen doesn't injure any of our wing guys, esp. T-Mac.... 

Tomorrow will be our toughest game so far this young season, but with Yao rollin' and T-Mac itching to break out of his funk, I can see us taking this one. Final score: Rockets 92 - Spurs 86. Goooo Rockets!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

im gonna steal this and post it in the spurs forum

and you have the records wrong


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*



Pimped Out said:


> im gonna steal this and post it in the spurs forum
> 
> and you have the records wrong


oops that's 'cuz I just ripped this from Dean's last game thread haha


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

theives!!


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

I don't know man, I feel we might lose this one. We been winning too much, so it's about time we lose one. Spurs are better than Mavs or Heat. We don't have Hayes. Spurs just have way too many people. Against them its like playing two teams.


----------



## PriceIsWright

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

Yao will beast Duncan


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

someone visit me in the spurs forum.

i'm so lonely


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*



Pimped Out said:


> someone visit me in the spurs forum.
> 
> i'm so lonely


Is that place usually that dead?


----------



## Timbaland

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

Does anyone know what is up with Bonzi? How come he's not getting any burn?


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

The rumor is he's still out of shape due to his "groin injury". JVG says he isn't going to put Bonzi on a time table and he will be out until he's healthy.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Is that place usually that dead?


yeah. been so for a while now.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*



Pimped Out said:


> someone visit me in the spurs forum.
> 
> i'm so lonely


I do go to Spurs forum sometime. 
Hey, maybe we should merge the two forums to take on the evil empire Cuban. lol, just kiddin'


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

Miami vs Rox was most important? I think this game is most important. This W, if we get one, will for sure, without a doubt, put us on the map, because there are no significant injuries for the Spurs, while we are without the Boards master, Hayes. This game has a good standing of where we truly stand in the Western Conf, if not the NBA...


----------



## reno2000

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

Our next 3 games (Spurs, Bulls & Pistons) are gonna be crucial. If we can manage to win 2 or even all 3 of them, then we can officially place ourselves in that category of teams with at least a chance of going far in the playoffs. 

Back to the game at hand, alot is gonna depend on how well we stop penetration from Parker. If Parker enters the paint at will, then Yao is gonna find himself in foul trouble quickly, quite like what happened against Chris Paul and the Hornets. If we keep Parker in check, I believe this game is ours for the taking. 

Come On Rockets!!!


----------



## smithys1510

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

First rockets game of the year shown down here in Australia. Hoping for a big one from all the fellers.


----------



## Eduardo

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

I have a bad feeling about this game too..but I hope I'm wrong  Check it out, Bowen v.s. Battier, 2 defensive specialists. lol Bowen will probably guard T-mac and Battier will guard Ginobili. If they do end up guarding each other then they'll cancel each other out. haha.


----------



## Rocket Man

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

This is going to be a tough game but the type game the Rockets will have to win if they are going to achieve what they need to. It would really build our confidence which I think we still need to inprove at least when we look at our history vs. the Spurs these last few years. A big part of the game is mental and the Spurs have had our number, which we have to change. We have to know that we can beat the Spurs and until we do that the monkey is going to remain on our back. I know it is early in the season and the season is long but this is one we really need to win.


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

so should battier and bowen bother running on transition offense?


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

Battier is much better than Bowen.


----------



## PriceIsWright

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

Yao takes a jumpshot

Bowen inserts foot under Yao

Yao comes down

312 lb of ownage


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

With Chuck going down, who did we activate from IR? Bonzi?


----------



## debarge

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*



reno2000 said:


> Our next 3 games (Spurs, Bulls & Pistons) are gonna be crucial. If we can manage to win 2 or even all 3 of them, then we can officially place ourselves in that category of teams with at least a chance of going far in the playoffs.
> 
> Back to the game at hand, alot is gonna depend on how well we stop penetration from Parker. If Parker enters the paint at will, then Yao is gonna find himself in foul trouble quickly, quite like what happened against Chris Paul and the Hornets. If we keep Parker in check, I believe this game is ours for the taking.
> 
> Come On Rockets!!!


Totally agree, if Rafer and Luther punk out tonight and let Parker ballet his way into Yao and Shane for fouls we have no chance. Tmac would have to repeat his 13/30sec superhuman performance then. Not likely. Defense is the key tonight, keep your man in front of you and box out. If they do that they will win. Don't look for Yao to dominate offensively for 30plus, this week his scoring avg will go down. With good reason, outside of playing ourselves: We face the three best defensive teams in the league SA CHI and DET all with lots of bigs to throw at Yao, triple teams w/ long lanky guys. The guys catching the kickout passes will determine our record this week, hope we go two for one. 2-1 this week will be fabulous, though possible to win all three or lose all three. Tuff schedule.

Luther and Rafer have to bring it defensively and STOP TURNING OVER THE BALL. :curse: :curse: If we're just gonna live w/ TOs then at least play Spanoulis? He can play better D and bring lots of energy, we need it w/o the CHUCKSTER, miss you Chuck  But let that knee heal completely maybe stay out 3 weeks, then it'll heal w/o tendinitis like KMart.


----------



## debarge

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*



Hakeem said:


> Battier is much better than Bowen.


Oh God man, not even close! Not even if he took andro and GH LOL. :biggrin: Please, I wish a Spurs fan would say some mess like that to me, ity: "OH, you mean the Bruce who got cut from team USA? The Bruce who shoots 45% from the line?" My guy is a Dukie Champion and Olympian buddy :curse: U can call him Batman, but we call him Shane.

Shane is an Escalade, Bowen is a Jeep Liberty. (Though I like Jeeps, :biggrin: but it ain't no Caddilac baby :cowboy:


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*



> Shane is an Escalade, Bowen is a Jeep Liberty. (Though I like Jeeps, but it ain't no Caddilac baby


Come on now. Be nice. Bowen is at least a moderately used Jeep 4X4 Grand Cherokee Laredo. I absolutely do agreee that Shane is better though.

If the Rox don't get cheated on calls tonight then we should win this game. If Parker gets by our guards, they need to foul him from behind before he can get to the front court players. We need to spread the fouls out. Novak and VSpan should definitely get some PT tonight.

AGAIN, does anyone know if Bonzi will be active tonight?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets v.s. Spurs*

Welcome aboard, matie!!

What caused you to start following the Rockets, instead of your man Bogut??? Well, maybe you follow him, too...LOL.

Glad you have a neighbor from Down Under... :cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out

*vbookie*

..


----------



## PriceIsWright

*Re: vbookie*

Oh god.. a lot of people went broke after the NOK game =/


----------



## chn353

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

NOK's betting didnt go through and all points were restored. but the miami game.. all the points were taken away even when you won.. dunno why


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

I just realized that instead of putting 80M on the Rockets, I put it on the Spurs. But what the heck, I am rich, so I put another 100M on the Rockets.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



chn353 said:


> NOK's betting didnt go through and all points were restored. but the miami game.. all the points were taken away even when you won.. dunno why


i just checked and found out what went wrong. there was an initial problem merging the threads and your bets and hakeems bets got lost. i'll pay them out for you


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



chn353 said:


> NOK's betting didnt go through and all points were restored. but the miami game.. all the points were taken away even when you won.. dunno why


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/vbookie.php?do=viewitem&item_id=6950 According to his your name isn't on it... I got my money though. 
Ok, I admit it, the thing is you maybe put your bets on the old vbookie thread which I was stupid enough to accidentally cancel the events during the merging of the threads which I truly apologize.
This time I did it right, so please put down your bets. Thank you.


----------



## chn353

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

thx DTM and Pimped for giving me some Ucash to bet again :cheers:


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

so... betting on both teams worked against Miami.. gotta stick with what works!


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

tmac has a little something something on his glide. seems like he is moving effortlessly


----------



## redhug

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

McGrady Driving Layup: Made (4 PTS)
i reckon McGrady will get 25~30 points tonight.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

seems like yao's having trouble with elson's quickness


----------



## redhug

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Howard plays well till to now~


----------



## chn353

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

woot tmac :banana: :banana:


----------



## redhug

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Yao will get better at sec quarter.
he will adjust himself soon, like VS SHAQ


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

T-Mac came out to play tonight!


----------



## PriceIsWright

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Guys Did we get a new announcer at the Toyota Center? He sounds A LOT like the memphis announcer.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



PriceIsWright said:


> Guys Did we get a new announcer at the Toyota Center? He sounds A LOT like the memphis announcer.


He was the memphis announcer. He works for the Rockets now


----------



## redhug

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

who def tmac? bowen?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

lol Yao scores 2 straight baskets and now Elson's replaced by Horry


----------



## PriceIsWright

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



OneBadLT123 said:


> He was the memphis announcer. He works for the Rockets now


OMFG this is awesome. Someone with a little passion jeez


----------



## bobauf

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



PriceIsWright said:


> Guys Did we get a new announcer at the Toyota Center? He sounds A LOT like the memphis announcer.


he was a throw in on the gay/battier deal. we also got 2 new mops for the ballboys.

t-mac's got 10 in the 1st. anybody sating "trade him" tonight?


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

wow who pissed in tmac's cheerios this morning?

and they should do it tommorow too!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

The 02-03 season TMAC is officially revived! :banana:


----------



## chn353

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

lol i wouldnt say that just yet.. its only been like 10 mins


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

is it just me or is the nba.com running scoreboard frozen?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

i Cant Believe The Crap These Spurs Get Away With

...seriously?? This Isnt Wrestling.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> is it just me or is the nba.com running scoreboard frozen?


Yep, its frozen


----------



## bobauf

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> is it just me or is the nba.com running scoreboard frozen?


yeah, real slow if at all. i've had to refresh myself.

side note- i'm a bit pissed at the nba. i just got the league pass so i can watch games on my laptop while travelling. but they don't let you watch the game they run on nbatv, which means no rox/spurs for me. for $180 and all the other games, give me the stupid nbatv game you cheap *******s!


----------



## PriceIsWright

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



sherwin said:


> i Cant Believe The Crap These Spurs Get Away With
> 
> ...seriously?? This Isnt Wrestling.


uh oh you might get fined if you keep that up.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> is it just me or is the nba.com running scoreboard frozen?


It's at least better than the Yahoo one which is totally not working :no:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



PriceIsWright said:


> uh oh you might get fined if you keep that up.


nah, a fine is too harsh. Maybe just a technical

Spurs have caught up, Elson's having a good game somehow.... Yao's gotta put him in his place


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> lol Yao scores 2 straight baskets and now Elson's replaced by Horry


thats not a good thing if yao has to defend duncan


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Wow, back-to-back 3s by Padgett. Guess we're not gonna see Novak for awhile...


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Hye, I think i found a box score thats working... its in pretty good detail too
http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=2006111410

Also this is the link to the game trax version at the same site. Good stuff
http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/gameTrax?gameId=2006111410


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

[SAS] Duncan Layup Shot: Missed Block: Mutombo (1 BLK) :naughty:

the nba.com one's working fine again for now. Duncan and Parker held in check so far but I wouldn't take my eyes off them for even a second...


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> [SAS] Duncan Layup Shot: Missed Block: Mutombo (1 BLK) :naughty:
> 
> the nba.com one's working fine again for now. Duncan and Parker held in check so far but I wouldn't take my eyes off them for even a second...


lol


and Yao needs more then just 10 points


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Oh hey guys, i got the game on via CCTV-5 so if need be check it out there


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Ginobili bumped knees with Yao and the refs called a foul on Yao :angel:


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

oh yeah... TMAC is definitely back. i can see his swagger now.


----------



## redhug

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Oh hey guys, i got the game on via CCTV-5 so if need be check it out there


CCTV5, r u in China now?


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> [SAS] Duncan Layup Shot: Missed Block: Mutombo (1 BLK) :naughty:
> 
> .


another one!

And TMAC nailed a trey with 3 defenders around to beat the buzzer :banana:


----------



## redhug

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

OOOOOOOOOMG, TMAC is back~


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

tmac is back!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



OneBadLT123 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> and Yao needs more then just 10 points


Its not the scoring I'm worried about, its the rebounding. When T-Mac struggles on offense, he's still helping with other aspects of the game. But when Yao struggles, he just becomes a non-factor.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



redhug said:


> CCTV5, r u in China now?


No, I am watching it online via TVU player, or other streaming p2p tv programs


----------



## debarge

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Little John "YEEEAAAAHHHHHH" TMACALICIOUS :banana: That's Right Tracy, get CRUNKED UP, GET CRUNK BOY :clap: 
Tmac to Bowen: Bow Down, BOW DOWN TO A PLAYA DAS GREATA DAN YOU :boxing:


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> Its not the scoring I'm worried about, its the rebounding. When T-Mac struggles on offense, he's still helping with other aspects of the game. But when Yao struggles, he just becomes a non-factor.


I know, Tmac is hot right now, but I still want Yao to get 30+ppg and 10+rpg 3blk and 5 assists 
I mean, it wouldnt hurt :angel:


----------



## Khm3r

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

OMG TMAC!! 

Yao is going to have a great second half! 

Keep attacking the basket TMAC!! :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

I hope T-Mac can have a 40pt game, that'll shut all the haters up


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Gee.. the TMac fan club is kinda short


----------



## redhug

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

If TMAC get 30 plus, it is good for the team.

Remember he said 'i am old' before, hope this match can help him regain confidence.

Guess Yao will get 20 around this game with aound 45%.

hope VSpan can play some time on the court.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Yao and Duncan are basically cancelling each other out.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

What a block by Yao on Duncan, wow!


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

I just saw the Battier shoe commercial on CCTV-5 

hahaha


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

How the hell did Elson get away with that push on Yao? :curse:


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Yao reached in and stole the ball from Ginobili,lol


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Aw man...I kinda want Yao to keep his double double streak going...


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

But since we are winning against one of the best teams in the league...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

god damnit.. SPurs are back in it

stupid guards deny Yao the ball again


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

4pt game... GREAT!!

rafer is so dumb


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

man, yao is crap tonight... he cant handle it when they play physical on him


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

WoW,, here they come.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

wtf is this?

Were blowing the lead and what is up with the stupid shots?


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

The Spurs bench is making a 14-1 pts run, wtf :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Wow, Spurs bench stepping it up big time. 

Hope Yao wakes up in time for 4th Q....


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

31% in the third quarter

ugh


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Rafer and Tmac need to nat take those kinda of shots. They are way to awkward/off balance and just poor shot selection. And just like this, the Spurs are back in it. 

We were up by 17 for freakin sake...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

horrible.... are we back to the days of 4th quarter collapses?


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



sherwin said:


> man, yao is crap tonight... he cant handle it when they play physical on him


Trade him, we lost 11 pts since he stepped back


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

wow


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

man Wtf Is This?


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

weren't we up by 15??? :curse:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

zero offense

time for Novak and Wells... oh wait


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

what's wrong with Yao tonight???


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

i knew it was time for Battier to help


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

oh 
my 
god


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

whos that white dude on the court..Novak or Padgett??


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

TMAC gotta take over now :curse:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> what's wrong with Yao tonight???


 he looks exhausted


not to mention the spurs were getting away with so much garbage against yao.. totally beat him up


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

why's everyone chucking 3s? we need easy baskets!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Wow I see a lot of new members browsing this thread. C'mon guys, feel free to post!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> what's wrong with Yao tonight???


Dunno but he looks different after he banged his knee with Ginobili.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

god, we just went *ICE *cold...


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

1-14 over our last 15 attempts...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

our offense is freaking STAGNANT

JVG needs to swtich the lineup to find someone hot


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

this is just ****ing retarded

we were up by 19, now were down 3


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



sherwin said:


> our offense is freaking STAGNANT
> 
> JVG needs to swtich the lineup to find someone hot


Novak! Novak! Novak!

****, Ginobili with the 3...


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Totally unacceptable. I mean wow


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

we cant get a basket to save our lives GOD


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

its impossible that the SPurs ever get whistled for a foul


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

this is one of the ugliest things ive ever seen


----------



## bobauf

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

not the 1st 4th qtr collapse. got to put that on the coach........


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

ive never seen anything like this

one of the worst collapses in NBA history!


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

...damn, them Spurs are good.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



sherwin said:


> this is one of the ugliest things ive ever seen


I'm enjoying it :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

This is just ****ing ridiculous, there is NO excuse for this kind of performance

NONE

28-4 run. We have BLOWN this game like no other. I dont care if we are playing the Spurs. This is just pathetic. 

Horrible, I am not watching anymore.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

duncan is kicking yao's ***


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



sherwin said:


> ive never seen anything like this
> 
> one of the worst collapses in NBA history!


I think that'd be that 13 points in 30 seconds T-Mac thing...good to be on the other side of one of these for once :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

yeah... Duncan >>>>>>>>>>> Yao


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

GINOBILI FLOP... waht a surprise!! 


its over, JVG maybe you wont be so cocky and will play Wells & Novak.. idiot


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Manu with the flop. I mean ****, that was A FLOP


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



sherwin said:


> GINOBILI FLOP... waht a surprise!!


Head was stupid on that play, he should know that Ginobili was going to flop!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

yeah... its over... we suck


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



sherwin said:


> yeah... Duncan >>>>>>>>>>> Yao


well my only excuse is that Yao's tired and he'll bounce back next game... but he's the only guy on this team that can provide us easy baskets, and failed us when we needed him most. And T-Mac didn't exactly step up either...

Very very disappointing, considering how much this win would've meant to us. Come back soon Chuck!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

WHY THE HELL IS OUR OFFENSE SO SLOW?!!?!!! MOVE HTE DAMN BALL WE DONT HAV ETIME

i call for JVG's head... because this is what he does, EVERY year


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Down by 7 with 2:30 left to go! We can still win this. This isnt a blowout. Have some more faith in the Rox, guys....


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

yeah, we are not a real contender. 


a contender doesnt collapse like this in the 4th

a contender doesnt have a coach who couldn't put together an offense for a pee-wee team


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

It's over, wtf


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

HEY T-MAC... just because you have a hot 1st half, doesnt mean you can mail it in in the 2nd. work harder.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

tmac needs to go back to drive and dishing!


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

unbelievable


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Rockets Suck

Trade Yao for Eddy Curry


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Wow we got destroyed in the 2nd half...ahh well, suck it up, we got the Bulls Thursday...(i'll make the game thread  )


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

well that was disappointing

sigh


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

34-9 run..LMAO...damn


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

that was the most frustrating thing ive ever seen

JVG should be ashamed of himself


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

We had this game

Rockets are pretenders

Yao is a pretender

6 REBOUNDS!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

that had to have been the most pathetic 4th quarter i have ever seen a team play in my life, houston were absolutely appauling, a total ****ing embarrasment on the rockets behalf


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

I am so pissed with the Rockets right now...

Tonight was nothing but FAILURE on the Rockets. No excuse for the 2nd half. NONE

This game was ours and we blew it. It was our chance to pull ahead of everybody in the NBA. And we blew it.


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Dream Hakeem said:


> Rockets Suck
> 
> Trade Yao for Eddy Curry


Uh, hey guy. Can you stop making remarks like that? First it was T-Mac, and now it is about Yao. You like Eddy Curry so much, go post in the Knicks forum. :curse:


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I am so pissed with now...


U r not alone


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

Novak better play next game. This is why we brought him in, so we can have some one knock down a shot for us when we need shots to be knocked down...

Can't blame players for collapses like this. It's the coach's responsibility to get his troops going and pull out a plan to turn things around. JVG, YOU STINK!!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

2 FG in 4th quarter. 

*A 4TH QUARTER ROCKETS COLLAPSE! WHAT A SHOCKER!! [/SARCASM]*


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

We destroyed the Heat. We blew out the Mavs. You guys are telling me we suck? It was a game against one of the best teams of the league. You guys are forgetting that for some reason...Yao had a good game. TMac had a good game. Suck it up, and look forward to the Bulls game.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> Novak better play next game. This is why we brought him in, so we can have some one knock down a shot for us when we need shots to be knocked down...
> 
> Can't blame players for collapses like this. It's the coach's responsibility to get his troops going and pull out a plan to turn things around. JVG, YOU STINK!!!


 It's JVG's fault. He can't get a clue as to when to substitute his players. It was obvious they were ice, but he left them in. Then, with only 3 minutse left, he changes it up. TOO LATE


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

Novak is wasted here....he will be asking to go somewhere else once his contract is up...


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



AZNoob said:


> We destroyed the Heat. We blew out the Mavs. You guys are telling me we suck? It was a game against one of the best teams of the league. You guys are forgetting that for some reason...Yao had a good game. TMac had a good game. Suck it up, and look forward to the Bulls game.



LOL YAO DIDNT HAVE A GOOD GAME

THE SUPPOSED BEST CENTER 

14 Minutes

7-21

6 Rebounds...


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*



sherwin said:


> It's JVG's fault. He can't get a clue as to when to substitute his players. It was obvious they were ice, but he left them in. Then, with only 3 minutse left, he changes it up. TOO LATE


cant believe he didnt activate bonzi wells this game, we couldve used him down the stretch, seriously JVG needs to put the differences aside and just play the best team. arrrggghhhhhh words cant explain my frustration


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



AZNoob said:


> We destroyed the Heat. We blew out the Mavs. You guys are telling me we suck? It was a game against one of the best teams of the league. You guys are forgetting that for some reason...Yao had a good game. TMac had a good game. Suck it up, and look forward to the Bulls game.


I think because we won against the Heat and the Mavs and saw what Yao can do that our expectations for this team is much higher now. AND the fact that we had a 19pt lead going in the 3rd Q doesn't make this loss feel any better... 

But yah, lets vent out our anger on the Bulls


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Dream Hakeem said:


> LOL YAO DIDNT HAVE A GOOD GAME
> 
> THE SUPPOSED BEST CENTER
> 
> 14 Minutes
> 
> 7-21
> 
> 6 Rebounds...


oh hush, go follow another team if you don't like what you're seeing. This is getting old.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

It's not JVG fault those shots were not falling. We made poor choices to begin with, then it just went down hill from there. Our shots just were not falling


----------



## chn353

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

bah... thats not cool... oh well 

JVG will know we need to work on our 4th quarters to avoid more collapses such as playing bonzi !! god... make me coach


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> oh hush, go follow another team if you don't like what you're seeing. This is getting old.


The Yao hype getting old?

ARE YOU SERIOUS,DO YOU BELIEVE THIS IS WHAT THE GREATEST CURRENT CENTER IN THE LEAGUE IS CAPABLE OF

PLAYING 14 MINUTES!!!


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

I am going to repost this here... 

This is not the end of the world yall.

There were sparks of what this team can be and it WILL come together. Tmac had his stroke going and that was great to see. Yao had a bad game, which may have been adjusting to a different offensive and defensive set because of no Chuck.

If you can say there are good losses.. this is one. They will watch the tapes and things that went wrong in the late 3rd and 4th quarters will be addressed. Next time we meet up the Spurs will fall.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

I am going to go have a beer. I need to unwind after going through such trauma

good night


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Dream Hakeem said:


> LOL YAO DIDNT HAVE A GOOD GAME
> 
> THE SUPPOSED BEST CENTER
> 
> 14 Minutes
> 
> 7-21
> 
> 6 Rebounds...


Uh, how did Shaq do in today's loss to the Nugs?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*



OneBadLT123 said:


> It's not JVG fault those shots were not falling. We made poor choices to begin with, then it just went down hill from there. Our shots just were not falling


I gotta disagree. When everyone's shots aren't falling, its probably because the team's lacking confidence. It wasn't like the Spurs were completely shutting us down and killing us on offense, we shut ourselves down. And a good coach would be either able to motivate his troops to make things happen (hustle on the offensive end, have more confidence with their shots, etc.), or at least run a play to get an easy basket. 

In the end, Pops >> Gumby.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

Duncan always takes Yao only in the 4th. It's a good tactic, because he's not tired from having to guard him in the first three quarters. Yao looked exhausted. We need Hayes.

The Spurs weren't getting called for anything. Especially, Bowen, Duncan and Horry. I usually try not to complain about the officiating, but it was ridiculous this game.

T-Mac stopped trying in the second half. No aggression.

This team only plays well when the ball is being dumped to Yao and when T-Mac is not passive. When T-Mac starts sleepwalking and when Yao stops constantly trying to get good position and when the guards don't look for him, we lose.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



AZNoob said:


> Uh, how did Shaq do in today's loss to the Nugs?


LOL Shaq didnt play

But old man Zo played 10 more minutes than the "Greatest Center in The League"


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Dream Hakeem said:


> The Yao hype getting old?
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUS,DO YOU BELIEVE THIS IS WHAT THE GREATEST CURRENT CENTER IN THE LEAGUE IS CAPABLE OF
> 
> PLAYING 14 MINUTES!!!


Like someone suggested already, go follow Eddy Curry and the Knicks if you're so unhappy with this team. Our great Houston fans here don't need a troll complaining about every bad thing that happens to this teams.

And yes, we now see the value of KFC to this team... he's probably our 4th most important player behind Yao, Mac, and Batman.


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Dream Hakeem said:


> LOL Shaq didnt play
> 
> But old man Zo played 10 more minutes than the "Greatest Center in The League"


Ok, you should leave this forum. I don't see you congratulating the Rox if they win, only putting them down harshly if they lose. Have some respect for these ballplayers, or go poke fun at other teams..


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Do you really think Yao Ming checks these forums to see what people think about him?


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

Dream Hakeem, go cheer for another team and grow up while you're at it.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Dream Hakeem said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS,DO YOU BELIEVE THIS IS WHAT THE GREATEST CURRENT CENTER IN THE LEAGUE IS CAPABLE OF
> 
> PLAYING 14 MINUTES!!!


If you are serious, the box score hasn't updated.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

Starting games off well and vanishing late is classic T-Mac. Contrary to what you guys saw from him in his 1st season as a Rocket, a CLUTCH player is something T-Mac's never been. The reason for that ranges from his lack of mental toughness and desire to legit flaws in his actual game such as inability to beat double teams and poor shot selection w/ the game on the line.


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

I think this game was a good look to see what the rockets are capable of. If we kept it out we would of blown out the #1 rated team in the NBA.


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Dream Hakeem said:


> Do you really think Yao Ming checks these forums to see what people think about him?


So can we badmouth someone in your family even though they don't check this forum to see what anyone is saying about them? See out point? If you can't play nice, then get the hell out!


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> And yes, we now see the value of KFC to this team... he's probably our 4th most important player behind Yao, Mac, and Batman.


I will go out on a limb, and say that KFC ranks #2 in my opinion SO FAR this season. All time = YM's list is fine, but Battier hasn't proven himself yet since traded to the Rox, and T-Mac is off to the slowest start eeevvveeeerrrr......


----------



## bronx43

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Dream Hakeem said:


> Do you really think Yao Ming checks these forums to see what people think about him?


Leave these forums, child. Also, change your name and your avatar. You're a disgrace as a sports fan. 

About the game, we simply shut down after two and a half quarters. This cannot keep occuring. McGrady was dominant in the first half, but lost all his aggression in the second. We need a finisher, and we had that two years ago in McGrady. Yao had a few tough misses around the rim, which might have stopped SA's momentum. We simply aren't at their level yet and can't talk about championships until we prove to ourselves that we can hold onto 19 point leads and not get beat on a 30-4 run.


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



bronx43 said:


> About the game, we simply shut down after two and a half quarters. This cannot keep occuring. McGrady was dominant in the first half, but lost all his aggression in the second. We need a finisher, and we had that two years ago in McGrady. Yao had a few tough misses around the rim, which might have stopped SA's momentum. We simply aren't at their level yet and can't talk about championships until we prove to ourselves that we can hold onto 19 point leads and not get beat on a 30-4 run.


...And the Houston crowd was wild too...

Again, not the end of the world. We WILL bounce back. I can't believe Chuck is SUCH a factor...


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

damn, I don't wanna jump on the bandwagon...but Dream Hakeem, you need to chill out a little, lol. 4 real though.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Yao will have trouble against the Bulls

They have 2 low post bangers down low that will ruff up Yao and Juwon wont be much help.


----------



## AZNoob

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Dream Hakeem said:


> Yao will have trouble against the Bulls
> 
> They have 2 low post bangers down low that will ruff up Yao and Juwon wont be much help.


I hope Juwan won't be starting this game. We need Novak in the game!! Also, Yao is not Shaq. Yao has finesse, which Big Ben will have trouble matching up against. JVG, by game's start, will probably chew the heads off the Rox players soo much that they will be angered, and pwn the bulls (hopefully!) :biggrin:


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



AZNoob said:


> I hope Juwan won't be starting this game. We need Novak in the game!! Also, Yao is not Shaq. Yao has finesse, which Big Ben will have trouble matching up against. JVG, by game's start, will probably chew the heads off the Rox players soo much that they will be angered, and pwn the bulls (hopefully!) :biggrin:


There's no need to give a pretending Rocket's fan a heads up on how the Rockets should play.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AjogSXO9XM0PWeZO4vFMZ7c5nYcB?gid=2006111410



> "In order for us to be at that level that San Antonio's at, we've got to learn how to close these types of games out," McGrady said. "Until we learn how to do that, we're going to be good, but we're not going to be San Antonio. Hopefully, we learn from this."


Its funny how T-Mac can always say the right things, but doesn't show for it on the court... so learn how to close a game like this, argh!


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

Bets Paid out to the Spurs.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

This only proves one things though. Hayes is the man we need, not Howard!


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*

^ Howard was actually pretty good this game.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets @ Spurs*



Yao Mania said:


> Its funny how T-Mac can always say the right things, but doesn't show for it on the court... so learn how to close a game like this, argh!


Yeah, I always skip over his quotes. It's either the "right" stuff you'd hear from Battier or something he says to overcompensate. I'm really only interested in what Yao and JVG have to say.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

Popovich said this was one of the greatest defensive performances in Duncans career. Add that to Yao's shot being off, and I'm not ready to concede Duncan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yao. 

That being said, the Spurs play as dirty as they look. Yeesh.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*



Mr. Predictable said:


> Popovich said this was one of the greatest defensive performances in Duncans career. Add that to Yao's shot being off, and I'm not ready to concede Duncan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yao.


Yeah, in the last quarter I was thinking this is close to the best I've seen Duncan play on the defensive end. But again, he never takes on Yao for more than half the game, if that. Usually the same thing when he used to guard Shaq. And they never whistle him.


----------



## reno2000

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

WOW...i just watched the replay of this game because i couldn't see it live cause of work

I have to say, that 4th Quarter...in fact make that 2nd half performances ranks as one of the worst displays of basketball i have seen. I dont want to be too negative, cause emotions make you over-critical, but we still have some major bugs to iron out.

Our offence still sucks for the most part, partly due to JVG's stubbornness. We acquired all these shooters, yet when we were shooting bricks, he didnt try anything new. I mean at least bring Novak and V-Span to create a spark in the offence or something. A big time Novak three would have brought us back into the game.

Secondly, Im going to officially go on record as saying that Rafer Alston has one of the lowest bball IQ's in the NBA. Right up there with Swift, Marbury, Miles, etc. When they were halfway through that big run (around 75-68) or something, he kept making the same mistakes, Over and Over again. Never tried to dump it into Yao in good position and just over-ran the shot clock then put up a brick. 

I know this is just one game, and I may be over-reacting, but this kind of game gives you a reality check and helps to identify problems in the team. We are not going to make it to the NBA finals, or possibly even the WCF with Alston as our point guard. Beno-Fricken-Udrih was schooling Alston on how to be a PG, let alone a Nash, Billups or Hinrich. 

Im so disappointed in with this game...first Rockets game I have seen in ages, and they played a game of Jekyll & Hyde....Woops...that was a bit long...Sorry boys & girls


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

Spurs outwilled us. We were horrible in the 4th. 

19 point lead with about 3 mins in the 3rd to go and we lose by 12.


----------



## sky_123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

i am so sad at 4th qaurter. i was a nightmare ever. every one on the court was lost. in chinese we say"their hands are very cold, cos they dont know how to shoot" .even Yao disappointed me again and again. just a few minutes before i thought it would be a blowout, but it turned out just on the opposite.
but we do learn something from this game,dont we?
first of all, Hays plays a very important role in the team.
Secondly, this is the game that just shows everyone what the real Rocktes is. they are still not stable at sometime .not T-mac, not Yao
JVG should try to use V-Span to substitute Alston when he is physically drain
but as a real fans of Rockets, i understand we cant expect to win every night. cos athletes have physical and mental fluctuation. but i will always be with them all the ups and downs


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

Wow, what happened in the 4th quarter? That 11-0 run in the 3rd really killed us.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

I give no props to the Spurs. WE ALLOWED them to take that game. :curse: Bad call of JVG's part not to put Snyder in when Finley was in the game for match purposes. :curse:

Popo***** exploited that matchup versus Luther. AGAIN, I ask why Bonzi wasn't activated? They activated JLIII and aren't even playing VSpan right now at the PG as it is. WTF!!!

The Spurs are a savvy veteran team that is going to breakdown by the end of the season. :clap:


----------



## sky_123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*



Legend-Like said:


> Wow, what happened in the 4th quarter? That 11-0 run in the 3rd really killed us.


but if we can play normally in the 4th quarter, there is still chances for us. but NONE of Rockets can


----------



## ABC

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*



sky_123 said:


> i am so sad at 4th qaurter. i was a nightmare ever. every one on the court was lost. in chinese we say"their hands are very cold, cos they dont know how to shoot" .even Yao disappointed me again and again. just a few minutes before i thought it would be a blowout, but it turned out just on the opposite.
> but we do learn something from this game,dont we?
> first of all, Hays plays a very important role in the team.
> Secondly, this is the game that just shows everyone what the real Rocktes is. they are still not stable at sometime .not T-mac, not Yao
> JVG should try to use V-Span to substitute Alston when he is physically drain
> but as a real fans of Rockets, i understand we cant expect to win every night. cos athletes have physical and mental fluctuation. but i will always be with them all the ups and downs



so what you're saying is trade Yao for Curry? 

-laugh

That's the problem with you people, you criticise your own countryman too often. There's more yao haters in China than in the US.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

It still hurts. I think we need to banish this thread to the depths of eternal damnation. It seems to make me cringe every time I see it...



 lol


----------



## reno2000

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

^^^^hahaha...i cant be that painful???...........can it??


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*









A funny picture I found on Chron.com


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*



Dean the Master said:


> A funny picture I found on Chron.com


so thats why we choked


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*



reno2000 said:


> ^^^^hahaha...i cant be that painful???...........can it??


Watching that lead evaporate into thin air infront of my eyes... Yes :biggrin:


----------



## sky_123

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*



ABC said:


> so what you're saying is trade Yao for Curry?
> 
> -laugh
> 
> That's the problem with you people, you criticise your own countryman too often. There's more yao haters in China than in the US.


dont get me wrong, i am a BIG fans of Yao. but i am still telling everyone how i feel about Yao's performance in a neutral(maybe more than that :biggrin: )way .
yes, there are a lot of Yao haters here in china, i dont know even if they watch Rockets games.some of their hatred is not just about basketball, it is something you guys in USA cant understand...............


----------



## peterpan8882

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*

The game is still haunting me now. Some people said with Novak or Hayes on the court Rockets could make sure of the win but I don't think so. In the 4th quarter it seems everyone including Mac suddenly lost the shooting rhytmn and Hayes couldn't have been of help. As to Novak, I guess he could have made some shoots maybe but couldn't make the winning. Maybe it's just a strange game. Sometimes winning needs a little luck. This time God was with the Spurs. Never mind. Maybe next time.....


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Regular Season Game #8: Rockets V.S. Spurs*



peterpan8882 said:


> The game is still haunting me now. Some people said with Novak or Hayes on the court Rockets could make sure of the win but I don't think so. In the 4th quarter it seems everyone including Mac suddenly lost the shooting rhytmn and Hayes couldn't have been of help. As to Novak, I guess he could have made some shoots maybe but couldn't make the winning. Maybe it's just a strange game. Sometimes winning needs a little luck. This time God was with the Spurs. Never mind. Maybe next time.....



Hi Peterpan! Welcome to the boards.

With regards to how my boy Chuck could have helped. You wouldn't have seen him taking off balance jump shots. He would have gone straight to the rim, which is what no one, not even Yao was doing in the fourth quarter. Plus he would have gotten an offensive rebound or two... giving us one extra shot at the basket. And... he plays defense.. so there would have perhaps been a difference on that end.

I am not saying he was the difference for us winning or losing the game, but it would have looked different had he been out there.


----------

